# Premiere - Clip verschieben/ausrichten



## Another (28. Juni 2015)

Wenn man oben-rechts beim Schnittfenster die "Audio-Zeiteinheiten" aktiviert, kann man Clips fortan Samplegenau, statt via Frames, verschieben.

Das klappt auch bei mir, aber nur noch in den Audio-Spuren. In den Videospuren springt der Clip nicht dorthin wo mein Abspielkopf gerade steht, sondern wandert zum nächsten, bzw. zum vorherigen Frame. Mit dem Magnet (Ausrichten / "S") komme ich auch nicht weiter, ist bei mir immer aktiviert gewesen.

Ich bekomme grad Kopfschmerzen, denn ich zweifel langsam an mir selbst. Nur falls jetzt jemand sagt, dass Videos nunmal nach Frames gehen -- ich weiß das es funktioniert: denn alle Clips, in meinen verschiedenen Projekten, die mittels immer aktivierter "Audio-Zeiteinheiten" Samplegenau angeordnet sind, weisen nun -- wenn ich sie jetzt nachträglich hin- und her-verschiebe -- den Fehler auf, dass sie sich plötzlich nicht mehr am nächsten Clip, sondern sich nur noch davor oder danach einreihen.

Ich seh den Wald vor Bäumen nicht mehr.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
da ich grad kein Premiere zur hand habe kann ich das jetzt nicht ausprobieren.
Aber kann es sein das bei dir als Audio-Zeiteinheit immer noch Frames eingestellt ist?
Als Audio-Zeiteinheit stehen ja folgende zur Verfügung:

Drop-Frame-Timecode
Non-Drop-Frame-Timecode
Frames
Fuß + Frames 16mm
Fuß + Frames 35mm
Audio-Samples
Millisekunden
Mit der strg- oder Befehlstaste auf eine Zeitanzeige klicken und die Einstellung ändern. 

Grüße


----------



## Another (28. Juni 2015)

Hi, danke fürs Feedback zu so früher Stunde.

Ich glaube es hat sich erledigt und ich hatte mich zu später Stunde nur geirrt. Nachdem ich Premiere komplett geschlossen und wieder geöffnet hatte, sprangen meine Video-Clips in älteren Projekten zwar weiterhin nur Frame-weise hin und her, aber sie stimmten mit ihren alten Plätzen wieder überein. Man kann wirklich nur die Audio-Clips wahlweise nach Samples (an den Video-Clips) ausrichten und nicht umgekehrt. Was ja immer noch super ist.

LG,
Another


----------

